
A Basic Introduction to Quantum Mechanics - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/07/quantum-mechanics.html
======
troystribling
As soon as I saw Schrodinger's Cat I quit reading.

~~~
InkweaverReview
Then you missed the best part about quantum computers. ;)

LOL

I agree that quantum mechanics, and applications like Schrodinger's Cat are
strange and seemingly senseless, but I think that it is fascinating that it
may be applied to computing.

~~~
troystribling
I think what people usually refer to as Quantum Mechanics (i.e. Quantum
Inference) will likely go the way of Maximum Entropy. Maximum Entropy
originated as a physical concept and was eventually shown to have an origin in
Information Theory and is now very important to fields outside physics.
Applications of Quantum Inference outside of the traditional physics
applications are being developed (see <http://uk.arxiv.org/abs/0810.5290> and
[http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2009/03...](http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2009/03/23/rspb.2009.0121.full)).

Quantum Mechanics is not yet completely understood as an inference method so
people confuse it with physics and Shrodinger's cat silliness results.

